# H. Reinhold's Impromptu



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

hi all! i'm looking for a recording on the 20th century composer Hugo Reinhold's music entitile "Impromptu" Op. 28, No. 3. has anyone heard it?


----------

